# Grill Dome vs Big Green Egg



## hilltopper (Jan 4, 2012)

I can purchase a large Grill Dome or A large Big Green Egg for the same money.  I like some of the advertised features of each one, I am a little apprenhensive of the paint on the Grill Dome, like the feature that the lid and body are machined, fewer burnt gaskets, like stainless steel bands. The BGE has a large distribution network, a lot of people praise them, the gasket does seem to be replaced frequently.  Can anyone help me make up my mind?  If you have additional facts let me know. If you have an opinion let me know why you feel that way.


----------



## texas bbq (Jan 5, 2012)

hello Hill, i love my BGE´s ( 2 XL, 2 L, Mini, Medium ). I love the classic color from the egg and the marks like a golf ball  and works for me perfect. The problem with the gasket ? its right, i use a special gasket from a fireplace pipe. The temp. go up to 1300 F. Is enough for the gasket. My opinion is, more than 1 million people around the world use the Eggs and you can trust, that will do his job every time, every day. I hope you understand what i mean because of my english


----------



## hilltopper (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Texas, you talked about a special gasket can you tell me what you are using, how you attach it and where I might be able to get it.  Thanks.


----------



## texas bbq (Jan 6, 2012)

Of course, i like to tell you more abaout the gasket. I use the special gasket from my Oven in the livingroom. This gasket is 100% chemical stuff. Don´t worry, easy to useit  and no Problem for handling with food, but is for use up to around 1300 F. One site of the "tape" has a self stick surface and befor you use ist, you have to clean with a steel brush the place where you put it on the egg. This gasket is cheap, here in germany we have to pay for 1 meter around 3$.







 this is the high temp. gasket







normally we use the gasket for a Oven steel pipe like this to hold them tight.

Take a look at this page.

http://www.flextechseals.com/high.htm from CA.

See you...


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 6, 2012)

I have yet to change the gasket on my BGE.  5 Years.

The BGE home office is in Atlanta. They were close to where I lived.

I asked them about a new gasket because it had a few burns and tears.

The guy said.."Any change in the way things cook or the way it works, see any smoke coming out along the lid surface?".

I said nope and he said it aint broke.

I do have a roll of the BGE material tho...just in case. 

It looks like some sorta felt.

Craig


----------



## bigfoot21075 (Jan 6, 2012)

After 12 years of heavy use with everything from smoking cheeses to 800 degree steaks I JUST replaced my gasket. It took 1 hour start to finish. The recent new gasket is improved over the old one (which lasted just fine) and is geared for the crazy temps it is capable of. My old gasket did leak, I could see smoke escaping - however that was still no ill-effect. Even leaking I could easily hold 225 degrees with no fuss.

The only reason I changed it was my original home made wood table was just falling apart. For me to move the large alone, I knew I have to take the lid off the egg so I figured I might as well change out the gasket. Now the egg lives in its brand new Stainless Steel table.


----------



## navigator (Mar 10, 2012)

I cant say enough good about the BGE I am still learning but its very user friendly. I know some of the guys done even use a gasket and have the same success, I have had mine for 6 months and the gasket still looks like new.


----------



## smokingirl2 (Jun 10, 2012)

Bigfoot21075 said:


> After 12 years of heavy use with everything from smoking cheeses to 800 degree steaks I JUST replaced my gasket. It took 1 hour start to finish. The recent new gasket is improved over the old one (which lasted just fine) and is geared for the crazy temps it is capable of. My old gasket did leak, I could see smoke escaping - however that was still no ill-effect. Even leaking I could easily hold 225 degrees with no fuss.
> 
> The only reason I changed it was my original home made wood table was just falling apart. For me to move the large alone, I knew I have to take the lid off the egg so I figured I might as well change out the gasket. Now the egg lives in its brand new Stainless Steel table.


Did you make the stainless steel table yourself or did you modify on you bought???


----------



## jllbms (Jun 30, 2012)

My gasket fried last weekend and I replaced it with a high temp Nomex.  Available at Amazon.  The BGE gaskets are garbage!


----------

